# Beginner Question



## Hoover67 (Mar 27, 2008)

My 11 year old daughter would like to try to make some candles and or lip balm from our wax. I have two top bar hives. I really do not know where to begin. Would it be best to begin with a candle making kit or a lip balm from Brushy Mountain? Or would it be best to buy the supplies separately? I will be able to help her do whatever she needs, but I know nothing right now. Can you just suggest a good starting point? Is either one a lot easier than the other?
Thanks and sorry for the questions?
Michele


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Both can be a lot of fun. One thing to know is that wick in craft stores isn't made for most beeswax candles as it is too small. But mistakes are easy to fix....you just melt the candle and start with another wick.

Candlewic (.com) will send you short samples for free (you will get on their mailing list though). You just need a melter (maybe a double boiler of some kind) and some wax. Fun to experiment with.

For molds you can just use an old candle jar or any smooth sided container that doesn't get narrower at the top. Or you can buy countless molds. Don't like your candle....melt it and make another.

Lip balm is fun and it doesn't take much wax to make a lot. You just need some oils and containers. Here is what we use:

_Lip Balm (15 Tubes)_

_26 Grams Sweet Almond Oil_
_16 Grams Shea Butter_
_10 Grams Cocoa Butter_
_12 Grams Beeswax_

_4 Vitamin E tablets_

_1 Tsp Peppermint Flavoring Oil_


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

I have used the way from Brushy Mountain and it worked great. My children loved them and I use it when I am outside. As good if not better than the big brands.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I just bought my wife the brushy mountain kit. It looks like a good way to learn, & get started. 
From there you could order bulk supplies from someone like Glory Bee.


----------

